# Warnung vor Betrugs-Fake-Shops: techvogel.com, lowetechs.de



## Antiscammer (20 März 2013)

Wieder einmal ein neuer betrügerischer Fake-Shop:

"techvogel.com"

WOT warnt bereits.

Alle typischen Kriterien eines Fake-Shops werden wieder einmal übererfüllt. 

Sehr originell :clown: die "Adresse" im "Impressum":
techvogel.com/index.php?route=information/contact


> Adresse
> TECH VOGEL LTD
> 87–135 Brompton Road
> Knightsbridge
> ...


Das ist die Anschrift des bekannten Londoner Kaufhauses "Harrods". 

Selbstredend gibt es im britischen Handelsregister auch keinen Firmeneintrag zu einer "TECH VOGEL LTD".

Wir warnen dringend vor Bestellungen und Zahlungen. Es wird sicherlich vorab kassiert, und es wird keine Ware geliefert.

Mehr Info zu solchen dubiosen Fake-Shops und wie man sie gleich erkennt:
>>>http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/allgemeine-hinweise-zur-vorbeugung-gegen-betrug-durch-internetshops.25549/

Hosting-Information:
188.121.55.69 - Godaddy, Amsterdam 

Ganz ähnlich aufgemachte Fake-Seite:

lowetechs.de
146.255.37.49 - Godaddy, Amsterdam
Auch hier eine Londoner Fake-Adresse.

Es handelt sich wahrscheinlich wieder um dieselbe Tätergruppe wie bei der vor ein paar Monaten hier schon aufgefallenen "elefanten-kameras.com".
>>>*http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?34362-Warnung-vor-betr%FCgerischem-Internet-Fake-Shop-elefanten-kameras.com&*


----------



## Fakeshopjäger (29 März 2013)

Es sind die selben XXX wie die von Techplanets. Die wechseln alle paar Wochen ihre Adresse.
Ansonsten: Alles das Selbe. Die Webseite ist einfach nur kopiert und unter neuer Adresse im Netz.
VORSICHT - nichts kaufen - das Geld ist ein für allemal weg - und die bestelle Ware existiert garnicht.

[Modedit by Hippo: Ausdrucksweise ...]


----------



## wer das ließt ist doof (16 April 2013)

also ich wurde bei ABGs stutzig...solche rechtschreibfehler macht kein professioneller shop...


----------



## guest3894 (16 April 2013)

Hallo,
ich hab mal ne frage ob ihr den shop elektro-berlin.eu kennt.
Hab da letzte Woche was bestellt und beim Bestellstatus hat sich seitdem nichts geändert.
Meint Ihr das ist auch ein Betrüger Shop ?
Seit 3 Tagen wird auch auf e-mails nicht mehr geantwortet obwohl ich noch am anfang eine Antwort
bekommen habe

über antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen

mfg


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 April 2013)

Schwer zu sagen. Jedenfalls solltest du nicht davon ausgehen, dass dieser Shop Waren vorrätig hat, allenfalls reichen die womöglich deine Bestellung nur weiter und ziehen sich aus deiner Vorkasse ihre Provision ab.

Wieso kauft man eigentlich per Vorkasse im Internet ein?


----------



## guest3894 (16 April 2013)

Hallo,
hoffe mal da kommt noch irgendeine Antwort und mit Vorkasse hab
ich wohl bezahlt weil das Angebot zu gut war.
danke für die Antwort und freue mich auf weitere

mfg


----------



## jupp11 (16 April 2013)

guest3894 schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne frage ob ihr den shop elektro-berlin.eu kennt.


Die Domain ist mehr als dubios d.h keinerlei Hinweis auf einen deutschen Registranten. bzw . Registriert seit September 2012 und in Google de facto keinerlei Informationen außer Werbung. Die im Impressum genannte Adresse existiert nicht ( Die Straße aber nicht die Hausnummer) ebensowenig wie der angebliche GF.

Halte es für einen klaren Fall von Betrug-Fake-Shop


----------



## Goblin (16 April 2013)

Auf welches Konto sollte den überwiesen werden ?


----------



## guest3894 (16 April 2013)

nach Monaco glaube war das.....
wirklich blöd das ich in sowas reingeraten bin


----------



## Goblin (16 April 2013)

> nach Monaco glaube war das


 
Spätestens da sollte man es merken...


----------



## guest3894 (16 April 2013)

tja das war mir ne Lehre....schade das es so gekommen ist

danke nochmals für die hilfreichen antworten


----------



## Hippo (16 April 2013)

Du kannst Dich zumindest ansatzweise rächen.
Schluck Deinen zweifellos und verständlicherweise verletzten Stolz runter und mach Deine Erfahrung publik.
Damit verbreitest Du welche Früchtchen sich im Netz rumtreiben.
Klar, die Masche war schon gefühlte 100x Thema in diversen Sendungen und Zeitungen. Aber sowas ist ja immer gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz weit weg und passiert immer nur anderen.
Wenn es direkt neben einem im Freundeskreis passiert ist der Verbreitungserfolg ein ganz anderer!


----------



## Goblin (16 April 2013)

Es ist schon erstaunlich wie einfach und ungeniert man im Internet besch...... kann


----------



## Hippo (16 April 2013)

Mein Opa hat immer gesagt: "Mit jedem Schnellzug kommt ein Dummer, Du mußt nur rechtzeitig am Bahnhof sein..."


----------



## techvogel_hasser (21 April 2013)

Ich wurde auch von Techvogel betrogen.
Wer ebenfalls betrogen wurde bitte kommentieren, zwecks einer Willensgemeinschaft
um den Mindestbetrag für Hilfe in England zu erreichen.


----------



## Hippo (21 April 2013)

Was ist denn eine "Willensgemeinschaft"


----------



## jupp11 (21 April 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Was ist denn eine "Willensgemeinschaft"


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verfassungspatriotismus


> Eine Nation als *Willensgemeinschaft* von Menschen definiert sich unter anderem über die gemeinsame Geschichte, genauer: die gedachte, „erinnerte“ nationale Geschichte.


Vermute aber, dass hier die berühmt berüchtigte Hammelplage äh  Sammelklage  gemeint ist.


----------



## Hippo (21 April 2013)

DIE kannte ich ...
...aber wie die den Mindestbetrag für Hilfe in England zusammenbringen soll?
Aber vielleicht meint er die EU die für England einen Rettungsschirm spannen soll?

An die geneigten Leser die sich grade wundern, unsere Fachabteilung für Erraten von Text und Sinn ist grade schlecht besetzt, klare Fragestellung und die Verwendung der korrekten Bezeichnungen erhöht die Verständlichkeit von Postings ungemein ...


----------



## passer (23 April 2013)

guest3894 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab mal ne frage ob ihr den shop elektro-berlin.eu kennt.


Betrügershop.
Denn ich habe es mal durchgespielt.

Artikel bestellt 900€ simultan; gewählt Nachnahme ; Meldung kommt: Nachnahme nur bis 200€ möglich.
Also raus aus den Warenkorb, und Artikel für 199€ bestellt, jetzt kommt als ZA nur Vorkasse, Nachnahme kann
nicht mehr gewählt werden.

Mann Leute ihr habe Köpfe und in diesen runden Teile ist etwas was man nutzen sollte...


----------



## nich-mit-mir (23 April 2013)

passer schrieb:


> Mann Leute ihr habe Köpfe und in diesen runden Teile ist etwas was man nutzen sollte...


 
Nur diese runden Teile haben bei Rabatten von bis zu 70% untereinander temporär den Kontakt verloren und damit ihre volle Leistungsfähigkeit entfalten zu können


----------



## Nicole S. (31 Mai 2013)

Hallo, ich wurde auch von Techvogel betrogen um 220 Euro! Leider! Doof 

Meine Email für weiteres: XXX

[Modedit by Hippo: Mailadresse entfernt, Nutzungsbedingungen beachten]


----------



## kleinschnitger (19 Juni 2013)

Liebe Nutzer,

fuer eine Wirtschaftsmagazin des WDR Fernsehens bin ich derzeit auf der Suche nach Kunden, die von einem Fakeshop betrogen wurden. Ich bitte Sie als geschaedigter Kunde herzlich, sich bei mir zu melden, damit ich mit Ihnen ueber Ihren Fall reden kann. Wir sind derzeit mehreren moeglichen Fake-Shops auf der Spur. Einer auf unserer Liste ist elektro-berlin.eu. Sollten Sie also dort bestellt haben und niemals Ware oder ein leeres Paket geliefert bekommen haben, melden Sie sich bitte bei mir unter: [email protected] 

Wir werden fuer Sie bei Ermittlern, Verbraucherschuetzern und dem angegeben Betreiber nachfragen, um Details in Erfahrung zu bringen.

Ich hoffe sehr auf Ihre Unterstuetzung.

Mit besten Gruessen

J. Kleinschnitger


[Modedit by Hippo: Der User kleinschnitger wurde überprüft und als Journalist akkreditiert]


----------

